# Lightest weight light for commuting



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I need a light weight light for front of my bike on ealry morning, dark rides. I don't care about battery life, just want something light weight with decent light output.


----------



## ProsperityRed (Aug 21, 2007)

I use a light & motion vega; its nice and light (weight) for the great amount of light (lumens) it outputs... compared to most lights out there. Also I like the fact that it is a single small contained unit that doesnt require an external power source... Also it is rechargable.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

There are a lot more light threads over on Mountain Bike Review. (They have their own forum over there). I think you'll be hard pressed to find a descent light that's smaller/lighter than the Dinotte 200L/Lithium-Ion model. I use a pair of 200Ls (AA versions) and they give me enough light for 20MPH+, and I'm a fairly conservative rider.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

oh holy crap. check out the Newts by NiteRider.

bloody light and SUPER bright. 

http://www.niterider.com/bike.shtml

not as bright as the HID's, but about half the weight.


----------



## esenkay (Jan 1, 2006)

I think the Fenix L2D Premium Q5 led light would work great for commuting. 

2+ hours @ 180 Lumens, using decent rechargeable AA batteries.

Someone mentioned a weight of 117 grams including batteries.

For around $62.50 with free shipping, these will be my next lights.

www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_65&products_id=362


----------

